# Reliability of SR20DET swap



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry if this question has been asked a million times. Anyway, I'm not a fan of forced induction. Reliabilty is my #1 concern over horsepower. I know reliability can be determined by what turbo and turbo parts you use. My question is: If I brought my car to a Nissan tuner shop that specialized in SR20DET swaps, and everything was done properly, what kind of reliability can I expect if I wanted about 300hp? N/A Nissans can go forever, but I'm not sure about turboed ones. Thanx.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Turbo's can last a very long time...provided you don't detonate. Same applies with n/a. 

If you have enough fuel and spark and don't boost beyond what that fuel and spark can handle, and properly care for your turbo, it should last a long time.

Detonation kills motors not turbos.

Jody


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

and if you wanted to, you could send in your turbo to turbocity.com and rebuild it for around $100-150.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

If you put a stock DET in your car, with a JWT chip and you don't up the boost past 10-12 psi, you can expect it to be as reliable as any other factory motor from Nissan. That's what it is, after all - a factory motor that had to go though the same rigorous reliability testing as every other motor they make.

There's no reason to expect it wouldn't last a couple hundred thousand miles, although you'll probably run into maintenance issues now and then.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *If you put a stock DET in your car, with a JWT chip and you don't up the boost past 10-12 psi, you can expect it to be as reliable as any other factory motor from Nissan. That's what it is, after all - a factory motor that had to go though the same rigorous reliability testing as every other motor they make.
> 
> There's no reason to expect it wouldn't last a couple hundred thousand miles, although you'll probably run into maintenance issues now and then. *



Speaking of maintenance issues. WHAT IF you do run into a major engine problem? Can you get that DET serviced at a Nissan dealership? I assume it's identical to the DE except for it's internals and turbo/parts. Or am I wrong? I know what you're sayin' about the boost. I wouldn't want 1000hp. 300-325hp max for me. Even that's quite a bit for such a small lightweight car. But I'd respect it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Can't get it serviced at a Nissan dealer because they never brought that engine to the US. But it's mostly the same engine as the US spec DE. it'll depend specifically on what you need looked at or replaced.


----------

